# pensacola beach pier ?



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Never really see any reports on this pier here. See a lot on Bob Sikes, etc but not much on the beach pier unless I miss them.

Can anyone tell me much about it? Thanks


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

The beach pier is slow this time of year. Cobia season kicks off about spring time and the Kings, Spanish and Pomps will follow. Ive caught a few Pomps off the pier recently and in fact Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle's Pompano tourny should be starting soon. The reds have been sparce, yet the blues and bonita show up regularly throughout the day with an occasional vist from an ol flattie(flounder). The way I look at it is the fish move to shallow water when the temp drops, making Sikes and the 3 Mile ideal. I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Nayvarre has all the fish. I wouldn't waist my time in pkola


----------

